# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  testofen??

## juicelee

hey bros,

I just came across some stuff called testofen and I was wondering if this stuff actually worked and if it would be a good thing to take in season?... Will I fail a drug test if I take this??

----------


## taiboxa

are you talking about Fenugreek ??
if thats what it is then i highly doubt there is anyway u could fail a Pisstest.

----------


## juicelee

ya fenugreek...thanks friend I appreciate it...have you ever taken this product or anything similar and did it work??

----------


## taiboxa

> ya fenugreek...thanks friend I appreciate it...have you ever taken this product or anything similar and did it work??


few people i know have commented on it.. 
definetly nothing special from what i hear.. but who knows..

----------


## juicelee

do you believe it to be better or worse than trib? if not is it possible to get away with taking anything else?

----------


## taiboxa

tongkat ali is my favorite.

----------


## juicelee

so tongkat lives up to its claims better than all the rest?

----------


## taiboxa

worked great for me.. but its still an OTC supp so in my eyes its still lame.

----------


## juicelee

haha ya ill second that...is there anything you would recommend to me?

----------


## taiboxa

i cant think of jack as for supplements or anything LEGAL.. 
and if ur going to get tested then its too damn complicated to try and time ur orals and test suspension.

----------


## juicelee

alright bro thanks for your time anyway

----------

